# Avril Lavigne offenbar schwer krank (?)



## Death Row (10 Dez. 2014)

​
Wie die Sängerin einem Fan auf Twitter mitteilte, hat sie momentan gesundheitliche Probleme und bat ihre Fans, dass sie für sie beten sollen. Ihr Sprecher bestätigte die Echtheit, dementierte aber eine Schwangerschaft.

Klingt sehr beunruhigend, wenn sie schon sagt man solle für sie beten 
Mensch, Avril! 
Quellen:
Große Sorge um Avril Lavigne: Die Sängerin ist schwer erkrankt | www.promipool.de
Avril Lavigne Hints at Undisclosed Health Issue on Twitter | Billboard


----------



## mbabe (10 Dez. 2014)

Bei Amis und Kandiern ist ein "Betet für mich" oder "I pray", "God bless" schon eine Flosekl geworden, aufrund dessen Aussage würd ich mir noch keine Gedanken für den Schwere der Krankheit machen. Trotzdem sende ich als Nicht-Fan Gute Besserung in ihre Richtung


----------

